# Feedback Montage-Qualität Radon Cragger 8.0



## GSP-Heimkehrer (15. August 2019)

Hallo Radon-Freunde

Heute ist mein neues Radon Cragger 8.0 in Grösse "L" eingetroffen. Möchte gern für alle und für das Radon-Team eine Bewertung schreiben, zur Aufbau-Qualität.
Gerne kann das Radon-Team meine Bestellnummer haben, zwecks Nachverfolgung.
Bin Maschinenmechaniker und montiere seit 15 Jahren Fahrräder. Punktverteilung entspricht meinem Empfinden 

Positiv:
Verpackung und Lieferung:
Top, echt der Hammer. Vorallem, das Bike ging in die Schweiz: super schell, zuverlässig und echt sehr sauber verpackt. gibt für von mir 10 von 10 Punkten.

Rahmen:
Leider ein kleiner Lackabplatzer, ca. 3mm gross. Ansonsten top. Die Rahmenschutzfolie ist dran oder dabei, alles top. 9 von 10 Punkten

Sattelstütze und Sattel:
Top montiert, Sattel mittig und wagrecht, sauber festgezogen, saubere Verlegung der Leitung, gute Länge, Hebel könnte ein SRAM kompatibler sein, dann wäre noch mehr Ordnung. Aber 9 von 10 Punkten.

Laufräder, Reifen usw.:
Super, Scheibe sauber drauf, Reifen sauber drauf. Richtiger Reifen in richtiger Drehrichtung. Leider fehlt das 2. Tublessventil. 9 von 10 Punkten

Gabel, Lenker und Vorbau:
Top, sogar die Volumenspacer waren dabei! 10 von 10 Punkten

Negativ:
Lager und Kurbel:
Steuersatz leider falsch und unzureichend geschmiert. die O-Ringe liefen im oberen Lager grössten Teils trocken. Auch die anderen Dichtungen waren richtig montiert aber am falschen Ort geschmiert. Die Kurbel und das DUB Lager war sauber montiert, nur musste die Kurbel entfernen. Da das Gewinde in der Kurbelachse trocken montiert wurde, musste ich mit einer 60cm Verlängerung die Kurbel abmachen. Bitte die 54 Nm einhalten, bei mir waren das weit über 100 Nm montiert. Das Lagerspiel wurde sauber eingestellt. An der Kurbelinnenseite war eine riesen Fettpackung drauf, wo sie keine funktion hat. Kann nur raten warum. mit beiden Augen zu: 5 von 10 Punkten.

Bremsen:
Hinterbremse: top, echt hammer. Sauber montiert, gut gekürzt.
Vorderbremse: schlimm, kein Druckpunkt, hat massiv Luftgezogen. Muss ich erst einmal entlüften. fast ein Sicherheitsrisiko, geht gar nicht. 5 von 10 Punkten

Schaltzug, Kette und Schaltwerk
Schaltwerk und Kette: top, gut moniert, sauber eingestellte Anschläge und Kettenlänge
Schaltzug: OMG!!! Was soll das???? Ihr habt das beste System zum die Kabel am Rahmen und den Schaltzug im Rahmen zu montieren. Warum dieser Pfusch?
Der Schaltzug am Lenker war sauber montiert. Der Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk eine Katastrophe! 7cm zu lang, falsch verlegt, hat auf der Unterseite des Rahmens extra eine Führung und BITTE macht aus dem Schaltzug kein Fanghaken!!! 6 von 10 Punkten

Kettenführung:
Die war soooo falsch montiert, die kriegt ein eigenes Kapitel:
Hat an der Kurbel gestreift, da die Spacer für BOOST falsch montiert war. Dazu war die Kettenhöhe falsch berechnet: so verbaut bringt die Führung gar nicht.
sorry: 0 von 10 Punkten

Insgesamt ein schönes Bike und top Ausstattung für den Preis. Nur, es findet keine Endkontrolle statt. Die Bremse hätte man beim ersten Drücken merken müssen und das Streifen der Kettenfürhung fällt jedem auf. Der Rest ist zum teil Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

grüäss Martin


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. August 2019)

Hallo Martin

Bitte entschuldige die Unannehmlichkeiten!
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Berichterstattung!
Das hilft uns, mögliche Montagefehler frühzeitig zu erkennen und zu beseitigen.
Wir arbeiten daran, die Montagequalität stetig zu verbessern.

Beste Grüße!

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trab999 (17. August 2019)

ich ergänze mal für ein 7.0er, gekauft im März:

Steuersatz recht lose eingestellt, deutlich hörbares Spiel -> Kleinigkeit
Kettenführung ähnlich unsauber eingestellt, lieblos -> ebenfalls Kleinigkeit

Die anderen Punkte waren bei mir in Ordnung. Aber die Schmierung des Steuersatzes, obwohl beim Fahren unauffällig, schaue ich mir noch mal an...


----------

